# what in the hell is the 1st Ranger Underwater Warfare Detachment



## dknob (May 23, 2009)

So... I haven't been out of Batt that long.. barely over 2 years now.

I was browsing the Ft Benning page on wikipedia.. and it had the many different units that reside there. And under 75th Ranger Regiment, it said 1st Ranger Underwater Warfare Detachment. I was like.. wtf.

Any info?


----------



## Centermass (May 23, 2009)

More than likely a joke, which, until corrected, will probably raise a few eyebrows and garner a few laughs. 

Another reason why wikipedia should not be considered the end all authority.


----------



## Tracker275 (May 24, 2009)

Centermass said:


> More than likely a joke, which, until corrected, will probably raise a few eyebrows and garner a few laughs.
> 
> Another reason why wikipedia should not be considered the end all authority.



Yeah, totally agree. Just another example of Wiki being a collection of crap at times. Not saying it is that way all the time, just a case like this is reflecting that.


----------

